# Anchoring on the tenneco or chevron



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

How do you guys tie in to the tenneco or chevron?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I always try to go past it (up current/wind) and drop it on one side. Then use the anchor ball or if the boat is equiped with a windlass, we motor over and past the anchor before pulling it up all the way off the bottom.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Roll off with the anchor line and tie off.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Reefhook.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

coolbluestreak said:


> Roll off with the anchor line and tie off.


This is what I do.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

polar21 said:


> How do you guys tie in to the tenneco or chevron?


I see my suggestion has you thinking!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

So when you roll off how do you not abruptly sink into the abyss? I guess this would be where a wreck anchor would be very helpful


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

polar21 said:


> So when you roll off *how do you not abruptly sink into the abyss? *I guess this would be where a wreck anchor would be very helpful


You become neutral and controll your decent.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Sounds risky to me. Would it not be a better option to just take the anchor off the rope and swim down with only the rope?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> Roll off with the anchor line and tie off.


...without the anchor. Just the chain.



polar21 said:


> So when you roll off how do you not abruptly sink into the abyss?


The chain is heavy. I dump all air and drop like a rock. I pinch my nose and blow/clear my ears all the way down. Granted, this technique may not be for everyone.

A wreck/reef anchor seems like a good way to tie in. I've never had one to play with.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a large carabiner (sp?) on my anchor, just take it off, roll with the chain, take a wrap and clip it back to itself. It's easy to control your buoyancy once you get a little experience. In my opinion, you shouldn't be diving places like the Chevron or Tenneco period unless you can control your buoyancy perfectly and fully understand how it works as you ascend, etc.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Drop a reef marker. Roll off the boat. Have someone hand you the chain and rope (sans anchor). Follow the reef marker line down. Tie in. Shoot fish, punch sharks, smile, repeat as necessary.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> Drop a reef marker. Roll off the boat. Have someone hand you the chain and rope (sans anchor). Follow the reef marker line down. Tie in. Shoot fish, punch sharks, smile, repeat as necessary.


That's funny right there!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

polar21 said:


> How do you guys tie in to the tenneco or chevron?


We tie off to shallower portions of each site, the north end of the Tenneco and the section of the Chevron that is around 70' deep.


----------

